# Crowntail bettas



## Sarah Casper (1 Feb 2017)

Does anyone know a breeder or importer for crowntail bettas. I'm looking into putting together a sorority group and am also considering breeding my male crowntail. If I do decide to breed him,(which I might not) I want to continue a crowntail line and if I don't decide to breed him I really like crowntails so would prefer the female sorority to be crowntails as well. 

My CT male has a very interesting multi split tail and I'm considering trying to play with the genetics of his offspring to produce a more uniform pattern. He's also got a very solid muscular body.


----------



## Lindy (3 Feb 2017)

There are many importers of beautiful B.  Splendens, Colin Dunlop at the Fish hut in Carluke is one. There are also many UK breeders and best place to ask would be on the Facebook page Betta Splendens UK.  There are several excellent breeders on there. There are also plenty of crowntails with more uniform tails so I wouldn't bother breeding from your boy. My last spawn produced over 100 fry. Fry can start fighting as early as 6 weeks old so you then need lots of space to house males separately. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (3 Feb 2017)

LJB on Facebook is a transhipper who can bring fish into the country that you have bought on aquabid. You just need to make sure Lisa deals with the seller and that she has a shipment coming in the next couple of weeks as who wants to wait a month lol..This is quite an expensive business though and some fish die within days or weeks of arrival. Some of your females may also turn out to be males which is a real pain.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (3 Feb 2017)

Also realize that a sorority group is just that - often related females from spawns raised together 
If you toss group of unrelated females in a tank, be prepared for the winner takes all possibility -  make sure there is space enough & lots of plants etc to break lines of sight & floating upper level hideaways as well as lower escapes 
Often seriously overcrowded female groups in shops will appear to get along, take home 5-8 & they will sort out the hierarchy ... it's best to be prepared to jar females as needed

It's not the sort of photo of your male where his conformation, scaling, colour, fins etc can be assessed
I assume Ct is multi locus like most tail forms, what are the extremes you need to watch for? should one parent always be heterozygous?

There are some very good Betta sites & forums 
If you've not been, definitely go to a Betta show

Bettysplendens is one of my favourites - great genetics summary with photos for colour & finnage 

Holland Betta Show has a great site with past winners etc gallery which is great for learning conformation etc


----------

